# помогите определить произведение



## Pashan2012 (31 Янв 2011)

народ, помогите определить название произведения http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8vA5rdtYd8


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (31 Янв 2011)

Так он же там же и пишет, что это сицилийский народный вальс.


----------

